# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  Biscuit's Straight-Forward Fang of Lloth Fix

## Biscuit

This is a simple fix to make the Fang of Lloth prestige class more viable with 2 easy fixes to their mechanics.


*Step 1* Change iterations of increasing Sneak Attack with a more inclusive benefit to thematically denote different types of spiders.

*Advanced Combat Technique (Ex):* At 2nd level and again at 5th level and 8th level, you become more deadly in combat. Each time you gain this class feature, you can choose either to take a bonus feat (any feat from the list of fighter bonus feats for which you meet the prerequisite) or to improve the extra damage dealt by your existing Deceptive Attack, Psychic Strike, Sneak Attack, Skirmish, or Sudden Strike class feature by 1 more damage die. (The skirmish class feature is described in the scout class, and the sudden strike class feature is found in the ninja class; both of these classes appear in Complete Adventurer, while Psychic Strike can be found in the Soulknife class in Expanded Psionics Handbook, and Deceptive Attack can be found as part of the Mountebank class in the Dragon Compendium)

You must already have the Deceptive Attack, Psychic Strike, Sneak Attack, Skirmish, or Sudden Strike class feature in order to choose this option. If you have more than one of these class features, you must apply the bonus to a single class feature (but you can choose a different class feature at 5th and/or 8th level from what you first chose at 2nd level).

*Reasoning:*  This qualifies more base classes to partake, allowing more varied playstyles and different 'spider hybrid' variations.



*Step 2* Change the capstone frim simply 'Vermin Type' to:

*Arachnid Apotheosis (Ex):* At 10th level, the Fang of Lolth's creature type changes to vermin, though she retains her previous Intelligence score, Hit Die type, and abilities. As a vermin, she becomes immune to mind-influencing effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects), but is now effected by vermin-specific spells and effects (such as Repel Vermin and Dominate Vermin). 

They also become immune to the effects of the Web spell, as well as other spells variations that use the Web spell as the base effect. Such spells simply do not effect her anymore and she can move freely through any such effected square as if the spell did not exist.

Lastly, their Spider Bite now inflicts Drow Knockout Poison that inflicts initial Unconsciousness (1 Minute) and secondary Unconsciousness (2d4 Hours). The DC for which is 15 + the Fang of Lloth's Constitution Modifier.

*Reasoning:* Gaining the Vermin type is a _very_ underwhelming Capstone after just gaining 4 extra arms (and 4 more natural attacks) the level previous. Immunity to Web effects and the addition of poison to their Bite attack is just a natural progression of the class's themed abilities.

----------

